# What I learned about dogs



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you pick through all that hair and only find one eye, you've got the wrong end of the dog!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ROFL !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is hilarious!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL what if its a girl ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

u should own a bald dog lmao


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

hahahahahahahhahaha


----------

